

Uber for Drones - cryptologics
http://www.gofordrones.com/

======
daken
"Drone please spy on my ex" \- Winner business model

------
dalek2point3
I thought commercial drone technology had not yet passed the muster at the
FAA?

~~~
matthewarkin
It has not, lets see how long till they get a cease and desist from the FAA.

